# Estimate of how much it costs to heat a large house



## SolaScriptura (Apr 23, 2009)

Folks - This is mainly for those of you in or around the midwest. We're looking at getting a niced size home. The smallest house we're considering is 2700sq feet and the largest is 4300sq ft. I gravitate towards the 4300sq ft one because it is an awesome house.

But how much would it cost to heat the place in the winter? Here we have a 2000sq ft home - in North Carolina! - and I keep the temperature at a "chilly" (that's what my wife calls it) 69 degrees.... and in Jan and Feb we'll have a $250 electric bill. 

Any estimate of how much it would cost for a home in the midwest that is as large as the places we're looking at?

The people all say, "Oh... an average of $300" but I don't buy it.


----------



## Berean (Apr 23, 2009)

For starters, it depends a lot on the R-value of the insulation in the walls and ceilings, as well as how good the windows are. We're on natural gas.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 23, 2009)

Natural gas is more expensive than electric heating right now. I think my parents pay around 200/mo to heat their home with electric heat during the Winter (Indianapolis).


----------



## Craig (Apr 23, 2009)

Depends on where in the Midwest as well...in southwest Michigan, we had a 1200 sq ft home and spent $150 per month in the winter heating our home. Electric was maybe $50.00.

In Toledo, we're living in about a 1000 sq ft home. Our gas bill during the cold winter months is just over $200/mo, our electric bill just under $100.00 per month (except in the summer, then the electric bill is over $200).

In Toledo, our bills are higher, the home is smaller, younger, and better insulated. So that gives you an idea of the disparity you may find.

If you're able to, call the gas company for a history on the home you're interested in...typically they will share that with you. Off the top of my head, not knowing how old the home is, where in the Midwest, how well it's insulated, if you're looking at a boiler or forced air (the age of the furnace/boiler)...expect anywhere between $600-$1,000 per month in the winter on gas for the 4300 sq ft home...and that may be conservative.


----------



## BG (Apr 23, 2009)

M


----------



## Berean (Apr 23, 2009)

We live in a 2000 sq ft ranch style built in 1998. With a high efficiency forced air natural gas furnace it costs us $185/mo during the coldest winter months (Dec/Jan/Feb). That's from the 2008/2009 winter. Not too shabby.

Our last house had propane (LP) and the cost was a killer.


----------



## lynnie (Apr 23, 2009)

Our wood stove in NJ (fires started usually not until after dinner) saves us at least 200 a month on the utility bill. It would be much more if we burned it all day. If you can put in a coal stove you'll probably be delighted with the results.


----------



## Edward (Apr 23, 2009)

If it isn't new construction, tell the real estate agent to come up with a year's worth of utility bills for times when the house was occupied. If the seller wants to sell, they'll hand them over. 

Remember that natural gas was at historic highs last summer, and at extreme lows now. 

'Average of $300' sounds a bit low to me, unless they were keeping it just warm enough to keep the pipes from freezing. Perhaps they are really saying '$3600 a year just for heat'.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree with Edward--ask for last year's bills. If that's not possible, the local utility company can probably generate an estimate based on sqf.


----------

